# The swarmlord



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

This is my attempt at the swarmlord, I have been planning on making him for a while and am quite proud with the result.

Edit: these pictures were taken with great difficulty from the front camera of a laptop thats why i kept sneaking in,
Edit2:Incase your wondering the green spot on his back is not greenstuff its an attempt at wet blending.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

First of all you might want to try shinning an extra lamp or two on your model when you take the photo, it looks very dark. Personally I've never been a fan of the whole flip the scything talons style of bonesword but your model looks pretty cool and the marine is a nice touch. None the less I'd suggest that you try to make the marine look a bit more 'limp', he's just had a scythe through him, I doubt he'd have the strength to keep his chainsword raised.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks,Ill have a better pic up soon and about the marine thats a broken marine i found in a bits box i couldn't move the chainsword so i tried to make it look like he's still raising it up and its the momentum keeping the sword up.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

New pics for you to enjoy.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I like the impaled marine! Nice from what I can tell!


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey should i paint it my hive fleets colours or behemoths?


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


> Hey should i paint it my hive fleets colours or behemoths?


Do your own thing, it will come out better because you put some of yourself into it.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Im surprised there haven't been more comments.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Update....still not finished.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

hello people just popping in to say that its almost finished.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

I like the latest pics. I'm a fan of those sets of colors and I personally love putting dead imperial soldiers on my models. Looks good, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

any ideas on how to highlight it.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I actually use a similar scheme. With regal blue and enchanted blue as my carapace and liche purple and warlock purple as my skin tone. I paint the whole carapace the regal blue and then do a 50-50 mix between that and enchanted on the edges of the carapace. Then a light dry brushing of just enchanted on the very edge. This to me produces a nice effect but can look s bit flat, I'm still experiencing. As for the skin I do solid liche and drybrush with warlock and it looks pretty good. I would do something similar as it's fast and simple and usually looks pretty nice in my own opinion. What red and blue are you using?


----------



## Whiskey (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks good so far give finished pics!

If you can get some closer more focused shots.

I do ponder on doing a nid force but i cant keep up with my orks and SM armies yet


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm having trouble finishing it off i can't get the highlights right.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice with the impaling of the marine. Tails a little short for my impression of the swarmlord but the dead marines make up for it. Good job over all.


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice work, Untill now I've been undecided on the scything tallon to bone sword think, but now I think it looks really good. It's difficult to tell but have you filed down the back edge?
Have to ageree the it would be nice to see the marine a bit limp looking. Could you cut the sword arm off and re glue in a limp position? add a dab a green stuff to fill in the cracks if it looks a bit rough. Just a though.

- Keep up the good work.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't know which edge you mean I had to cut up a lot of the arm to get the bending bonesword look if that what you mean.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I caved look at the marine now.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Marine looks much better.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

From the blurry pictures ive showed you how could you improve the bland design on the carapace.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

Using a detail color. Most people do the stripes on the edges, but I would like to see the splotches for yours here. Just got to go to army painter for tyranids to see what I mean. As for color go with an orange, an off orange like red orange or yellow orange but not straight orange. Try to blend from the blue to the orange with varying layers of yellows and oranges.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Best attempt.


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

Yes, I like the colour. Also the marine looks deaded! As for the sword edge I meant the out of the box only one edge is sharp the back is blunt. So I was wondering if you had filed down the blunt edge. The latest pics tend to look as though you haven't, I was just interested. Now that you have pointed it out I can see that you have done a fair bit of work to get the sword up at the angle it is. So this is much more impressive that at first glance.
Good job.
- I'd give you some rep, but it seems that I already have.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Have what?


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

Have you tried dry brushing? A lot of people feel that it's cheating or say that it doesn't look good. I guess it's a matter of choice. Just make sure you practice the tech before applying it to you favorite model. Also a wash of black is also a good way of adding depth to your model.

"Have what?" - The system here allows people to award rep points, you probably know this as you have accumulated quite a bit. After doing so it then prevents you from awarding more for some period? I'm not sure what the criteria is. I think this is to prevent two friends from rep'ing each other up. Any way long story short, I tried to give you some rep and was not allowed, meaning that I must have given you some rep recently.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

You haven't I checked.

Edit:I gave it a greyphone sepia wash.


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

his arms look a bit out of control in my opinion. the swarmlord is a smart and intelligent individual and practices etiquette when killing his enemies. i dont mean to bash your swarmlord but his tail is a bit out of style. use the metal lash whip from the bonesword lash whip combo that come with the hive tyrant kit, it looks more curvy and twisted, rather than an oversized scythe tail. 

i know im probably the only one here who thinks like this, but impaled marines on models are too popular these days. try using something different, like an impaled ork, or something other than a space marine. 

if youre set with the marine and not something from another race, you should give the marine a different color scheme from the swarmlord, so it stands out. i would suggest dark green to represent dark angels, or black to represent black templars


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

The point is that he look like he's fighting in the battle for maccrage.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I gave my crisis suit a ork to decapitate but it's looking great alought I don't like the upside down talons for bone swords thought


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

There not upside-down they've been cut and reposed.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

really wanna go for a blue marine with all that blue on the carapace? if you wanna let it stand out i suggest going for yellow or green armor, not blue..

other then tht.. looks great, love to see more pics up close


----------

